# 6.4L Diesel



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
I just was looking at the autorv and i saw a add for the new 2008 Ford 1 tons and they were advertising the new 6.4L Diesel. They said it has 350HP and 650 foot pounds of torque. I was just wanting to know if anyone know if the new 6.4 was going to take the place of the 6.0. Thank you:salute:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

yes it is the 6.0 is history, maybe some day international will put one of their trusty 6 cyl in a pickup.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

YUP, the 6.4s are now used instead of the 6.0s which replaced the good ole 7.3s. From what i have been hearing the 6.4s aren't to good of engines. I guess Ford is having just a wonderful time dealing with them and they havent even been out that long.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i think ford are fregging idiots if they screw this one up. how hard could it be??? why doesn't ford just put cummins in their light duty trucks??? they put them in the medium duty trucks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The only 2 things I dont like about fords are- the new diesels are bad (7.3s need to come back) and the bodies dent easily. And im unsure about thier auto trannies in the f250/350. I really like the look of the superdutys (not the 08s). Btw, Jay, if you dislike ford so much, why do you have 5 fords?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

If the 6.4 doesn't work, we should all send them an e-mail suggesting a CAT C7 w/ ACERT. Maybe they will listen to us! 

**Imagine, a new F-450 powered by a CAT...** :yow!: 

-Mike


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

My brother just took a 6.4 for a test spin, was prettyy impress with it. He has a 7.3 and a 05 King ranch with the 6.0. He has'nt had any trouble with either of them. I' got a 1997 7.3 and had a 7.3 in a 2002 ford, had good luck with them, but did have to do a head gasket on the 02 7.3. Traded that for a dodge cummins, I'm almost ready to trade the dodge in, don't know if I'll go with another, or try the 6.4, or maybe even better, toyota, if they come out with a diesel. The gasser they have now has pretty good torque.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Mark13;377337 said:


> The only 2 things I dont like about fords are- the new diesels are bad (7.3s need to come back) and the bodies dent easily. And im unsure about thier auto trannies in the f250/350. I really like the look of the superdutys (not the 08s). Btw, Jay, if you dislike ford so much, why do you have 5 fords?


 i diffentally NEVER said i hated ford. i have six 7.3 and think they are good and reliable.and no matter how bad the 6.0 is i'm not going to sell my OLD fords. it's 2007 and i just think your a fool of a business(ford) to put something substandard under the hood. were all business men here, why don't they use a reputiable diesel engine? can you imagine a ford with a cummins or a cat?? think of the sales #'s they would have. who cares if dodge has a cummins, put a cummins in all of the trucks, if all you can bring to the plate is a 6.0. why should i be forced to buy a dodge if i want i reliable diesel in a pickup? makes no sence to me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I didnt mean to create waves, i was just wondering about why you had 5 fords and you said they were idiots or watevr because of their motor problems. Im a chevy kid and i have driven fords, both gassers and 7.3 and 6.0s. The 6.0 i drove had about 12000 on it and the tranny wouldnt shift or anything so thats why im unsure about them. The guy i worked for had a 02 f250 and the body on it would dent really easily. Im not saying fords are bad, but ill take my chevys.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

2004 F-350 6.0 Auto Have Had No Problems. Miss My 7.3 But Looking At A 2008. Drove It Last Week Seemed Great. Have Never Had Any Problems With My Fords. Knock On Wood. All Makes Have Problems. It's Just If Your Lucky Enough To Get One With Little Problems. Just Get The Truck If The Price Is Good. If It Breaks Its The Cost Of Doing Business.


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Only my 2 cents*

I would buy a new 
ford if it had a Cummins or a Cat. But to shift to 3 different size diesels within 4 years is saying to the public, "We can't find a realible engine for our trucks, just buy the new one and in 3 years we'll change again............come on trust us, the BIG MONEY SUCKERS."
Come On FORD! 
I love my Fords but for the diesel, My money will go to the Dodge.
If I buy a used truck it will have the 7.3 in it, not the 6.0 or the 6.4.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ford isnt using their coconuts; everytime they get a diesel engine where it should be as dar as problems and dependability go, they drop it and go to a new engine, therefore, starting the process all over again. 7.3 Good, change to the 6.0 in 2003, problems, they get the 6.0 squared away, and now they switch to the 6.4. My next truck will be powered by Cummins or Duramax.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

OUT-SIDEMAN;378040 said:


> I would buy a new
> ford if it had a Cummins or a Cat. But to shift to 3 different size diesels within 4 years is saying to the public, "We can't find a realible engine for our trucks, just buy the new one and in 3 years we'll change again............come on trust us, the BIG MONEY SUCKERS."
> Come On FORD!
> I love my Fords but for the diesel, My money will go to the Dodge.
> If I buy a used truck it will have the 7.3 in it, not the 6.0 or the 6.4.


you do know this new engine has to do with the emission regulations right? its not like it was just a random, oh lets build a new engine. And where is the 3rd different size, they went from the 7.3 which was out for who knows how long, so you can't count that one, to the 6.0, and now to the 6.4 for emmission regulations. so thats only 2.

and how do you know the 6.4's aren't that great? I drove one the other day and it absolutely blew my chipped 7.3 out of the water. I haven't heard of any problems with them yet, so if your trying to avoid the new fuel, you've got a few months i bet before every gas station is selling the new fuel

Everybody has a brand new engine this year, all with the variable geometry turbos or dual turbo, everybody has their problems, but they do get ironed out.

the 6.0 didn't have a long enough chance to get their problems fully ironed out, but the 05, 06, 07 year 6.0's are great motors. Everybody complains about new engines being junk, but the problem is that engineers build the motors, and they can't duplicate most of the stuff we put trucks through. can't duplicate the weather, dust, bouncing across fields or stuff like that.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I read this morning that Ford and Navistar (who makes the 6.4) are having a huge fight and the 6.4 is no longer is production. Ford is scrambling to figure something out before the end of the month. Rumor has it that a Volvo might be going in Superdutys.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out;378103 said:


> I read this morning that Ford and Navistar (who makes the 6.4) are having a huge fight and the 6.4 is no longer is production. Ford is scrambling to figure something out before the end of the month. Rumor has it that a Volvo might be going in Superdutys.


 DETROIT (MarketWatch) -- Navistar International Corp. (NAVZ) said Monday that it will suspend production of a critical line of diesel engines that it supplies to Ford Motor Co. (F) for use in the auto maker's F-Series Super Duty pickup trucks.
The move is the latest escalation in an ongoing dispute between Ford and Navistar and raises the possibility of disrupting production of the Super Duty trucks, which are highly profitable vehicles for the struggling auto maker.
Ford, which is restructuring its North American operations after several quarters of heavy losses, said it has enough inventory for the near term.
"We can support production in the near term," Ford spokeswoman Becky Sanch said. She said Ford and Navistar are working to resolve the issues surrounding the dispute, but declined to give details
In January, Ford sued Navistar over pricing and a contract dispute, accusing the engine supplier of not complying with warranty-contract obligations.
On Monday, Warrenville, Ill.-based Navistar said in a press release that it is halting production of the Power Stroke diesel engine. The engine is fitted in the majority of Super Duty trucks that Ford sells in the U.S. The truck has traditionally represented at least 300,000 vehicles worth of annual volume for Ford, and 70% of Super Duty trucks carry diesel engines.
Navistar's International Truck and Engine Corp. has been the exclusive diesel engine supplier for Ford's Super Duty line since 1979.
A refreshed version of the Super Duty is considered one of the more critical launches for Ford this year. Production on the Super Duty was delayed by nearly six months due to problems in diesel engine development. Both the Super Duty line and the Power Stroke engine have a loyal following and are key products for both companies.
Navistar spokesman Roy Wiley said Monday that Ford has not been paying the engine supplier "according to the terms of the contract." The lawsuit Ford filed against Navistar in January stated the auto maker started debiting Navistar's invoices to recover what it feels the supplier owesrelated to warranties.
In a statement, Navistar said that "it pays its suppliers and employees under contract terms and that it expects Ford to honor the terms of its agreement."
Wiley said Navistar was making about 400 of the engines a day at its plant in Indianapolis before it stopped shipping the engines to the auto maker last week.
He did not give a timeline for when Navistar could resume production.
Bear Stearns analyst Peter Nesvold said Ford and Navistar are "tied at the hip," noting that it would be impossible for Ford to quickly swap out the engine for one made by another company. He also said gasoline engines are not an option for certain buyers.
He noted that the Super Duty line is "one of Ford's few major launches this year."
Nesvold said that while he doesn't expect an extended outage, "30-plus days would be material to both Navistar and Ford."
Shares of Ford were down 2 cents at $8.28 in recent trading while shares of Navistar were off 1.4% to $43.40. Navistar shares hit a 52-week high of $48.26 on Feb. 7.
Navistar's stock was de-listed from the New York Stock Exchange earlier this month due to its failure to file its 2005 annual report with the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission by Feb. 1. The delay is due to the company's ongoing review of complex accounting issues.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

*Navistar stops 6.4L PowerStroke production*

Navistar Suspends Production of Ford Power Stroke(R) Diesel Engines in Dispute Over Commercial Terms
Monday February 26, 7:00 am ET

WARRENVILE, Ill.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Navistar International Corporation (OTC:NAVZ - News) announced today that it is suspending production of the Power Stroke® diesel engine that it builds for Ford Motor Company because Ford has stopped honoring the terms of agreement under which the engines were built.

Navistar's principal operating company, International Truck and Engine Corporation, has been the exclusive diesel engine supplier for Ford's heavy duty pickup trucks since 1979 and recently launched a new 6.4L Power Stroke® diesel engine that meets 2007 emissions standards while increasing performance, durability and fuel economy.

Ford, using International-manufactured Power Stroke® diesel engines, has enjoyed leadership market share of close to 50 percent for many years. Navistar believes the new Power Stroke 6.4L diesel engines provide Ford the opportunity to maintain or improve this leadership position. Trade editors who have driven Ford's 2008 F-250 equipped with the Power Stroke® have given it rave reviews.

International currently produces the new 6.4L Power Stroke® diesel engine at its engine plants in Indianapolis, Ind., and Huntsville, Ala., and as a result of the dispute over commercial terms, production of those engines at both facilities will be halted immediately. The Huntsville operation will continue to produce engines for other customers.

Navistar said that it pays its suppliers and employees under contract terms and that it expects Ford to honor the terms of its agreement.

Navistar International Corporation (OTC:NAVZ - News) is a holding company whose wholly owned subsidiaries produce International® brand commercial trucks, MaxxForce brand diesel engines, IC brand school buses, and Workhorse brand chassis for motor homes and step vans. It also is a private-label designer and manufacturer of diesel engines for the pickup truck, van and SUV markets. The company also provides truck and diesel engine parts and service. Another wholly owned subsidiary offers financing services. Additional information is available at: www.navistar.com.

Navistar, Ford feud heats up

By James P. Miller
Tribune staff reporter
Published February 26, 2007, 8:26 AM CST

The increasingly public spat between Ford Motor Co. and its crucial diesel-engine supplier Navistar International Corp. deepened today, when Navistar announced it is suspending production of the "PowerStroke" engine that it builds for Ford.

"Ford has stopped honoring the terms of agreement under which the engines were built," the Warrenville maker of trucks and engines said in a release.

The feud between the Detroit auto maker and Navistar came into public last month. That's when Ford filed a lawsuit accusing Navistar of not complying with an agreement under which the two companies are supposed to share certain warranty costs when consumers encounter problems with their engines.

In addition, Ford claimed that Navistar has "unjustifiably" raised prices on the PowerStroke engine that it supplies for use in Ford's heavy-duty pickup trucks. Ford said that it has starting holding back payment to recover what it feels the supplier owes Ford on the warranty issue.

Ford's January lawsuit also noted that Navistar has threatened to cut off shipments of the diesel engine if Ford doesn't pay the price Navistar is demanding.

This morning, Navistar signaled it is ready to proceed with that threat.

The Warrenville company makes the 6.4-liter PowerStroke engine at its engine plants in Indianapolis and Huntsville, Ala. "As a result of the dispute over commercial terms, production of those engines at both facilities will be halted immediately," the company said.

Navistar has supplied hundreds of thousands of diesel engines for the auto maker's heavy duty pickups, under an exclusive supply agreement that dates back to 1979.

But Fod's launch of its redesigned F-Series Super Duty vehicles in the United States was delayed for several months due to problems in diesel engine development, and the feud over warranty and pricing issues has put a strain on the relationship between the two companies.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

aye aye aye


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think this is going to be very bad for Ford, especially because of the financial situation they are already in. They are going to have to mkae a move and make it fast. I hope they have a backup plan, like maybe a CAT or something on hold ready to go. If not this will be big trouble. I feel bad for everyone that has or ordered a 6.4. I bet all the ones that have been ordered within the last few weeks will not come through.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

:crying: :crying: Things will be alright... they will settle their differences, they need eachother! Think about how many Power Strokes are sold...Navistar would be in big trouble also.. A friend of the family ordered one a month ago...If he doesnt get it I will be sure to let everyone know...I will still be looking for a new 6.4 in a few years...


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

did they switch to the 6.4 cuz of lower emissions or they just felt like changing.. i saw a new '08 today and IMO the front end of the truck is disgusting looking...


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Unless things have changed at Navistar (supposedly reverted to IH) the 6.4 is toast.

Ford has a legitimate b*tch, Navistar's light duty (Ford Powerstroke) , medium, and HD engines in the last several years have been plagued by failure to produce HP, torque, and mpg claimed - and most critically with major mechanical failures.

I have experience with several critical failures of Navistar HD engines in HD tandem plow truck configurations - less than spec HP, electronic control module failures, turbo and fuel system failures.

Navistar has failed - reorganize and reproduce IH quality. (I seen 20 yr old DT466s with over 300K outpull some of the newer Navistars).


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Ford?*

I'm going to wait and see, but by end of summer I'll be buying CUMMIN'S POWER.
or another Ford gasser.
I have not thrown Ford out, not yet, but with the Navstar problems and the 6.4 as of yet being
fully tested by the American Public, I will go with Dodge, maybe a Chevy.

Time will tell.


----------

